# [OT] Xchat a pagamento per windows

## koma

Volevo informare che xchat dalla versione 2.4.3 è diventato a pagamento per windows a causa della difficile compilazione che richiede il prezzo è di 20 Dollari, non centra con gentoo ma è una cosa che mi ha rattristato molto.

Comunque mi appresto a pagare un bollettino postale.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

> Volevo informare che xchat dalla versione 2.4.3 è diventato a pagamento per windows a causa della difficile compilazione che richiede il prezzo è di 20 Dollari, non centra con gentoo ma è una cosa che mi ha rattristato molto.

 

Perchè ti rattrista? Io penso che bisognerebbe continuare in questa direzione invece... Uno sceglie un sistema operativo chiuso e io devo anche sbattermi per dargli sw? Usiamo tutti sw libero e non ci saranno problemi  :Very Happy:  Infatti il sorgente di xchat è disponbilie ovviamente, se uno vuole, si compila xchat su win  :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Volevo informare che xchat dalla versione 2.4.3 è diventato a pagamento per windows a causa della difficile compilazione che richiede il prezzo è di 20 Dollari, non centra con gentoo ma è una cosa che mi ha rattristato molto. 
> 
> Perchè ti rattrista? Io penso che bisognerebbe continuare in questa direzione invece... Uno sceglie un sistema operativo chiuso e io devo anche sbattermi per dargli sw? Usiamo tutti sw libero e non ci saranno problemi  Infatti il sorgente di xchat è disponbilie ovviamente, se uno vuole, si compila xchat su win 

 

Concordo pienamente. Inoltre se proprio non puoi/vuoi pagare usa la versione 2.0 che non é a pagamento.

----------

## lavish

Aggiungo una cosa: "Non si vive solo di gloria  :Wink:  "

----------

## tuxer

Ti ha rattristato?

Ma per piacere dai oltre al fatto che si sbatte per fare bene su linux deve anche triturarsi le palle GRATIS per farlo andare su windows??

A me fa piacere anzi, così magari qualcuno la smette di usare windows

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua trovi una versione un po' vecchiotta quando ancora non era a pagamento

----------

## Ciccio

Se cerchi un po' puoi trovare alcuni volontari che mantengono l'installer con tutto il necessario compilato per Windows.

Ad esempio:

http://www.psyon.org/projects/xchat-win32/

Non è l'unico ma ora non ritrovo l'altro... aveva un sito un po' più esaustivo di informazioni.

----------

## federico

Io a dire il vero sono anche daccordo con questa linea...

Ho pensato di farlo anche io piu' volte coi miei software.

Usi linux? Te lo offro, un po' per la filosofia del sistema, un po' perche' ho piacere ad offrirtelo.

Usi windows? Se sei disposto a pagare e a non avere i sorgenti per ogni programma che utilizzi non capisco perche' col mio invece dovresti volere diversamente.

----------

## Vendicatore

Xchat per Win32 in se non e' a pagamento, e' a pagamento una particolare versione pacchettizzata.

Ci sono altre pacchettizazioni con tanto di installer, ricompilate da altre persona, che non sono a pagamento.

Inoltre nessuno vieta di installarsi il cygwin e ricompilarselo.

----------

## TwoMinds

...ho pure trovato un gruppo di italiani che hanno compilato la 2.4.2 o giù di li... cmq se uno compila e ridistribuisce l'installer mi pare (ma non vorrei esserne troppo sicuro) non viola nessuna licenza... tanto cmq loro ti fanno pagare perché giudicano che la fatica non vale la pena per farlo a gratis...

----------

## Dhaki

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> cmq se uno compila e ridistribuisce l'installer mi pare (ma non vorrei esserne troppo sicuro) non viola nessuna licenza...

 

È infatti una delle libertà offerte dall GPL (licenza di xchat).

----------

## formica

Personalmente...io spero che si smetta presto di scrivere software per Windows!  :Smile: 

Scusate la violenza ed il lieve OT...  :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

semplice: use GNU/Linux  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

Quoto a partire da lavish, federico e Peach   :Laughing: 

----------

## Xet

capisco che la cosa può rattristare di primo acchito...

perchè si è legati ad un concett (sbagliato) di software free = software aggratis,

però poi se esamini meglio è una batosta per i winsuxiani...

da oggi posso sfottere i miei amichetti nerds filo-winblows per questa cosa...

e poi magari qualcuno dirà: beh cacchio perchè non la pago la versione per lin?

e poi aggiungerà la voglio prova...installiamo linux...

e poi magari non tornerà più indietro, rimanendo assuefatto dalla figosità di Tux...

:asd:

----------

## federico

 *Xet wrote:*   

> e poi magari qualcuno dirà: beh cacchio perchè non la pago la versione per lin?
> 
> e poi aggiungerà la voglio prova...installiamo linux...

 

Questa la visione utopistica della cosa, il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato.

----------

## n3m0

 *federico wrote:*   

> il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato.

 

Concordo. Scena che si ripete tutti i giorni.

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa la visione utopistica della cosa, il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato.

 

Ovvero il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.

----------

## silian87

Bah... secondo me ci sono vari punti di vista a riguardo... uno di questi e' che quelli di xchat dovranno pure campare in qualche modo. L'altro e' che non so chi glielo comprera'.

----------

## Vurdak

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Questa la visione utopistica della cosa, il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato. 
> 
> Ovvero il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.

 

Purtroppo in windows ci sono poche alternative freeware o opensource gratuite ai programmi di più comune uso o di vitale importanza.. Quindi è ovvio che si finisce a craccare il craccabile..

Linux è un'ottima chance per avere tutto gratuitamente e legalmente..

http://www.datamanager.it/articoli.php?idricercato=11401

Ma purtroppo si continuerà così...

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Aggiungo una cosa: "Non si vive solo di gloria  "

 

jahaha appoggio la mozione portare un prg su quella "piattaforma"

è un gran bell'impegno

----------

## V0r[T3X]

In ogni caso: http://www.silenceisdefeat.org/~b0at/xchat/win32/

http://www.silverex.org/news/

Quindi non mi sembra una mossa commercialmente valida... se si adotta una filosofia per lo sviluppo di un software bisogna essere coerenti, a prescindere dall'OS!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *V0r[T3X] wrote:*   

> se si adotta una filosofia per lo sviluppo di un software bisogna essere coerenti, a prescindere dall'OS! 

 

 :Shocked:  non saprei da dove partire per confutare questa frase, forse perchè "fa acqua" da tutte le parti... per esempio parlare di filosofia mi sembra fuori luogo... oppure, pur interpretando il termine filosofia in qualcosa d'altro, non capisco perchè mai non l'avrebbero rispettata... per non parlare dell'OS che è intrinsecamente diverso, proprio secondo certi principi "filosofici" alla base...

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> [CUT]L'altro e' che non so chi glielo comprera'.

 

Speriamo koma!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *V0r[T3X] wrote:*   

> Quindi non mi sembra una mossa commercialmente valida... 

 

Personalmente non vedo nulla di commerciale nella mossa ma semplicemente un discorso tipo: a me non importa una cippa di quella piattaforma e fare degli eseguibili é una scassatura di palle. Se ti interessa paghi il mio tempo altrimenti arrangiati...

 *Quote:*   

> se si adotta una filosofia per lo sviluppo di un software bisogna essere coerenti, a prescindere dall'OS! 

 

Che vuoi dire? Loro sviluppano e rilasciano i sorgenti, poi il fatto che decidano anche di rilasciarli in versione pacchettizzata per distribuzioni/OS particolari é una scelta che poco ha a che fare con lo sviluppo.

Quandi progetti ci sono che rilasciano solamente il tarball con i sorgenti? E in quanti di questi devi ravanare con il Makefile per farli compilare su gentoo/debian/... ? Per questo "non sono coerenti con la filosofia di sviluppo"?

----------

## Xet

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa la visione utopistica della cosa, il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato.

 

se non ci fossero stati degli utopisti, non esisterebbe GNU/Linux.

Stallman rox  :Smile: 

----------

## lotti

raga so che non dovrei dirlo e molti di voi lo sanno ma altri no....

il software opensource non e' gratuito, ha la licenza che dice che il software l'hai fattot e ma devi alsciare i sorgenti... per il resto potrebbe essere a pagamento, trial ecc..... opensource non vuol dire gratuito:wink:

----------

## V0r[T3X]

Non so, lo interpreterò male io... ma finora ogni software che ho sviluppato l'ho rilasciato per Win e Linux, con particolare attenzione alla portabilità tra le piattaforme, anche quando questo comportava riscrivere molte parti di codice.

Io rilascio i sorgenti, ma anche i binari per Windows (con e senza installer) in quanto questa è la forma standard di distribuzione del software su tale piattaforma.

Un esempio di un mio (piccolo) progetto: http://quirck.sourceforge.net/

Questo perchè trovo che la libertà di scelta debba esserci a prescindere dal sitema operativo utilizzato e francamente mi danno molto fastidio le prese di posizione assolute nei confronti di un particolare OS.

E non mi additate come un supporter di Windows: sul server casalingo ho Gentoo, sul portatile Gentoo e Windows, sul desktop Ubuntu e Windows e su un altro server Fedora. Inoltre ho rilaciato anche un custom livecd per Gentoo con il supporto per SSH abilitato di default in modo tale da poter controllare completamente l'installazione da remoto su una postazione headless: http://gentoo.webfuture.it/

----------

## randomaze

 *V0r[T3X] wrote:*   

> Questo perchè trovo che la libertà di scelta debba esserci a prescindere dal sitema operativo utilizzato e francamente mi danno molto fastidio le prese di posizione assolute nei confronti di un particolare OS.

 

Tu hai ragione.

Tuttavia se per garantire la libertà di scelta sono necessarie risorse aggiuntive per chi sviluppa occorre fare delle scelte. Se loro mi dicono che "fare la versione win é un problema" non sto a questionare, vedo che quello che possono fare lo fanno, semplicemente non riescono a fare tutto e ne prendo atto.

Io al momento avrei dei problemi a sviluppare qualcosa stando attento alla portabilità per un motivo sempilce: non ho un windows sottomano. Dovrei installare windows, compilatori e quant'altro per rilasciare qualcosa?

----------

## federico

 *Xet wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Questa la visione utopistica della cosa, il winsuxaro provera' a crakkarlo o scegliera' un altro software, crakkato. 
> 
> se non ci fossero stati degli utopisti, non esisterebbe GNU/Linux.
> ...

 

Siamo noi ? Io no. Io uso linux, mi piace, ma so bene che un utente di tal fatta se ne sbatte di capire cosa fa, e perche' lo fa, e a me non interessa spiegarglielo!  :Smile:  Preferisco che rimanga al suo OS coi suoi programmi, e che non venga a cercare la pappa pronta nel nostro forum (perche' cosi' farebbe nel caso)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io al momento avrei dei problemi a sviluppare qualcosa stando attento alla portabilità per un motivo sempilce: non ho un windows sottomano. Dovrei installare windows, compilatori e quant'altro per rilasciare qualcosa?

 

Certo.

Sviluppare mantenenco intercompatibilita' tra sistemi e' piu' difficile, e se si tratta di programmi grossi e' molto + difficile, anche se ci sono alcuni linguaggi di programmazione che promettono portabilita' ci sono sempre tante cose da tenere in conto quando si sviluppa per piu' di un sistema.

Inoltre dovresti avere windows, licenze -se servono per i tuoi ambienti di sviluppo- e amenita' simili.

Nondimeno ci vuole piu' del doppio del tempo in testing, ci vuole il tempo in unix, quello in windows, e quello per controllare che non hai sputtanato nulla nel secondo os sistemando il primo.

Fede

----------

## Dr. Click

Penso che sia un'oppurtunità di fornire il programma Windows precompilato e subito funzionante all'utente che non ha voglia di stare li a smanettare.. Se a uno poi non sta bene basta scaricarsi i sorgenti e compilarli, ci sono diversi tutorial sul sito di ufficiale di X-Chat..  :Wink: 

----------

